# 5 speed tranny rebuild



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a 5 speed tranny that needs to be rebuilt in the next couple of months, and i really want a tranny from a 92+ maxima, so the questions are, can i get gears that allow for a higher MPH than 125 ?
can i use a rebuild kit from a 92+ for mine?
do i have LSD?
Thanks for your time


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the 5 spd tranny from the VE is completely different. The parts just won't swap over.

you do not have LSD.

your car is not limited to 125mph either. You're limited by power, and your speedo just stops at 125mph.. that engine is good for roughly 140mph. I've had my GXE auto up to 143 before (clocked by a cop on the Muskogee Turnpike at that..)


And whatever you do, DO NOT GO TO GREEN COUNTRY TRANSMISSIONS at 51st and Mingo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They're a bunch of effin theives who will break stuff in your tranny and charge you $$$$$ to replace it when it was a simple problem to fix in the first place.
Cost me $2000 to get my car back from them when I got it stuck in 4th gear when a bearing came apart and parts got stuck in the linkage... they called me in and said 3,4,5 gears were all shattered in it... Umm how could that happen when I was driving it around in 4th gear the night before?!?!

Anyway, they're theives.. stay away..
Check with Apex Auto Salvage on north Peoria for a 5 spd tranny, or go to www.car-part.com and look around.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Wow, you seem to know a lot about Tulsa for a Texan; props....I've already checked all of the local yards for any 5 speeds 89-94 and no luck, I think that a rebuild will cost me around 300, which is cheaper than a $500+ "used" tranny. Every online parts search yeilded 600 dollar trannys with 100K miles, which i know they are still good, but less used is ussually better. I've broken 125, but i want something that will do 150 or so, so i'll probably just look for a 92+ tranny, let me know if you know of any for sale. Thanks again


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I've only been in Houston for about two years.. before that spent the last 25 years in Tulsa and Muskogee... probably seen my car around if you were ever out cruising a couple years back.. Graduated from TU in may of '03 and moved here that summer. I worked at UPS at 61st and garnett and lived by the fairgrounds at 11th and Harvard. So I had to drive right though Memorial on my way home every night. what a fooking joke. 

good luck getting a rebuild for $300.. bearings alone are about $200 for the full set, not to mention worn synchros and everything else.

head to forums.maxima.org and look in the classifieds section for people parting out their cars.. the trannies go quick, so keep an eye out.


----------

